# Another what is this (close quarters cutter for 2"?)



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I found this in one of my toolboxes yesterday. Nearest I can figure it's a close quarters cutter for 2". It has two rollers, a cutting wheel and fits nicely on 2" pipe but not 1 1-2". You tighten the screw with a flat screw driver to loosten or tighten it. I haven't tried to cut with it because the only 2" I have is part of my DWV system. Does anyone make a close quarters for 1-1/4" - 2", I usually end up using a hacksaw, sawzall or two different types of cutters if I can't swing a cuter around it.

Edit. I actually just noticed you can adjust the piece with the cutting wheel on it so it will fit on 1-1/4" - 2".


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

I suppose including the picture would help.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

I have taken an old delta single lever washer and sued a hack saw to cut angled grooves groves into the washer. I then used a 3/8 x 4 inch long screw with locking washer and nut to make a cutter for pvc. It works for 1.5 to 4 inch inside cutter. I have had this for over ten years and when it hits concrete it does not shatter

I could not see your cutter and I am not sure what you have.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Are you sure the hinge can't be repositioned for smaller diameters?


----------



## trick1 (Sep 18, 2008)

Wheeler Rex makes one. I bought it ten years ago and I works really well.

Check out their web site.

Im pretty sure it's still there.


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Are you sure the hinge can't be repositioned for smaller diameters?


Yeah, I noticed that looking at the pictures. The hinge comes out with a thumbscrew and it fits 1-1/2" and 1 1/4" pipe, not sure what the smallest one is for as it doesn't fit 1". I'll give it a try on Monday when I can get to some larger pipe and see how if at all it works.


----------

